# Looking for help ibs or?



## Chels0151 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey,

I am 18 years of age and a female, for the past good few months i have suffered from bloating, sore belly (mainly left hand side), sore lower chest usually left hand side (i get this really bad at times i find it hard to breathe), in the middle between my ribs is really sensitive to touch, dizziness, nausea, and other symptoms.

I had a baby 9 months ago and since from being pregnant i still at times find it hard to have milk and bread, and a few other things. I am also on the contraceptive patch (like the pill but patch form and been on that near 3 months)

i have been to the doctors twice now the first time i got told basically muscle problems in my chest and to take ibruphen, i didnt take this for long as went back to the doctors as i wasnt feeling any better, he then said i might have a bit of ibs? also ulcers in my stomach so been put on omeprazol for my stomach and codydramel for these chest pain, i yet to see a difference, my stomach still gets sore and my chest still hurts. he also told me to stop taking ibruphen as that will be making me worse!!

The chest pains at times feel like tightenings, but also stabbing pains, they can feeling like fluttering sensations aswell. With this and my stomach at times i have to sit down and can be too sore to stand.

I have suffered from anemia but yet the last time hospital took bloods they said they were fine yet i never took any iron supplements (they dont agree with me) and i dont have the best diet in the world.

I am pretty skinny (height 5ft 1in and weigh 6st 10lbs), i get bloated heaps and look like im pregnant, the doctor told me the food didnt have much places to go, dont see how he can just put it too that?

I need your help and too see if any one else has went though the same?


----------

